# What type of router bit to use



## HANOVEREDDIE (Sep 29, 2008)

WHAT ARE THE BEST APPLICATIONS TO USE A SPIRAL ROUTER BIT AND WHAT ARE THE BEST APPLICATIONS FOR STRAIGHT ROUTER BITS


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, HANOVEREDDIE!
They both do the same thing. It's just that the spiral will (in most cases) give you a smoother, shearing cut because the edges are not straight like the straight bit. That being said, you can get a straight bit that will shear cut also. So, it boils down to... which do you prefer?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi HANOVEREDDIE

I will agree with George but add one thing or two ,, the SPIRAL bit can plunge into the wood unlike the standard STRAIGHT router bits, you can buy STRAIGHT bits that do plunge but most woodworkers don't have them on hand..

Plus the SPIRAL bit will last longer and stay sharper for a longer time..
Most are solid carb.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html

=========


====


HANOVEREDDIE said:


> WHAT ARE THE BEST APPLICATIONS TO USE A SPIRAL ROUTER BIT AND WHAT ARE THE BEST APPLICATIONS FOR STRAIGHT ROUTER BITS


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

An upcut spiral bit does a good job excavating chips from a deep plunge cut (speaker driver cut-out, mortise) but is more likely to cause problems when you're going through thin surface veneers. I wonder whether a zero clearance insert would help on that count.

Depending on what you're cutting, the inability to plunge a normal straight bit straight down may not be an issue. For cuts following a circle or other perimeter which starts and ends in the same place you can plunge while moving forwards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a bit that works very well in veneered plywood..and with normal plywood 

Compression Up/Down Spiral Router Bit

This 2 flute solid carbide bit is needed to get clean, chip-free and splinter-free cuts in composite sheet goods such as Melamine or 2-sided Formica/Laminates and veneered plywood. 
The Up-shear/Down-shear design of the bit cuts toward the center of the sheet from both sides at once.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_upcut_round_anchor

=====


----------

